# Looking at a 345 with MC519



## MarkCoburn (May 2, 2012)

Sorry that I don't have time to search and figure this out myself.

My in-laws subdivided a 2 acre lot next to them. It is a great gift and our two year old loves being next to grandma, but two years of using a push mower and I'm really wanting a GT.

About 1 acre is used to as pasture for my Father in-law's cows. I don't have to maintain that. The house is on a bit. Maybe 1/4th is yard. The rest is driveway and field type grass. We have large cedar/fir treas with pine cones and regular dropped branches/twigs. There are several years worth of landscaping to be done at our place.

I'd love to get something like a Kubota BX and have a loader and a rear PTO, but for now I have about $3000 to spend and I at least need a riding mower. Took me 3 hours to push mow the other day.

So, I'm between a new dealer-level Husqvarna with a reinforced deck and a bagger or a used John Deere GT.

I found a 1999 345 with an MC519 and Powerflow in CraigsList. The seller says it is his Mother-in-laws. The photos look like it is being stored outside, under a tarp. He says she has been using it on her 3+ acre place, is the second owner, and it has been professionally serviced. They are asking $3500.

I think that is high for a 13 year old tractor in it's circumstance. I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I have ben looking for a good 345 for my self. I have looked at several, based on what I've seen the one you mentioned is priced about $1000.00 high. But what would concern me more is the tractor being stored under a plastic tarp, this causes moisture to be trapped and rust would be inevitable............


----------



## MarkCoburn (May 2, 2012)

pauldeere said:


> I have ben looking for a good 345 for my self. I have looked at several, based on what I've seen the one you mentioned is priced about $1000.00 high. But what would concern me more is the tractor being stored under a plastic tarp, this causes moisture to be trapped and rust would be inevitable............


You nailed it. I got it for $2500.

It had only been tarp stored for about a month. This 'was' grandma's tractor. She passed and the family was selling off the farm. Spent most of it's life in a building. Has 340 hours on the clock. 

It is not perfect. Don't think it ever saw a grease gun. There is at least one bearing screaming and the deck's wheels are shot. The MC519 is working, but it is slightly rigged. I hurried home to mow with it today. I'm going to like it for a long time. 

Mark









Happy Camper


----------

